# How do I delete books from my Kindle?



## lioness08332 (Jul 1, 2013)

OK, I have tried to delete some books from my Kindle, but they WON"T go away.  Can someone please tell me how to get the books off my device? Thanks!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi, lioness, welcome to KBoards!

It would be helpful if you could tell us which Kindle model you have as the answer will be slightly different for each one. 

But in general you have to remember that deleting your book from the Kindle doesn't delete it from your account and if you're looking at your archived items or cloud view the book will still be listed even though it isn't actually on the device.

If you want to delete the book from your account you can do that on your 'manage your kindle' page on the website, but then the book is gone forever and you would have to repurchase it if you wanted to read it again.

Let me know the model and I can be more specific about how to delete the book from the device.


----------



## lioness08332 (Jul 1, 2013)

I have a basic, plain Kindle.  I got it at the beginning of this year. 

I have tried deleting it from the device by using the manage your Kindle on the Amazon website. It is being removed from my accouny, but not the device.

I can't find a way to get it off the device.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jacob Crow said:


> Underline the book you want to remove on your kindle.
> 
> Press the little right arrow on the square button.
> 
> ...


To clarify. . . . . if you press the right arrow, you get a whole menu -- the bottom option is 'remove from device'. You have to arrow down to select that option and press the center button. That will remove it.

If it's on the home page, not showing in a collection, you can do it with a few less clicks by using the left arrow. If you do that 'remove from device' will come up right there and you just click and you're done.

If it's in a collection, the option that will appear will be 'remove from collection'. If that's the only collection it's in, you'll now see it on your home page and can delete it from there.

If you set the sorting to show by something other than collections, I think the 'remove from device' will come up on any book shown.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

lioness08332 said:


> I have a basic, plain Kindle. I got it at the beginning of this year.
> 
> I have tried deleting it from the device by using the manage your Kindle on the Amazon website. It is being removed from my accouny, but not the device.
> 
> I can't find a way to get it off the device.


Do you want to delete it from your account? Then you can never look at / read it again. I wouldn't do that I unless really had no desire to open the book ever again.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jacob Crow said:


> Yes. I simply felt it would come across as condescending to describe it in the tiniest of details.


After 5 years on this board I have come to understand that people asking these sorts of questions often want the step-by-step.  As might the people who google an answer later and find this thread.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I like the fact that Ann does go step by step.  And no it is not condescending at all.  Especially for those that do not know how to do something.


----------



## nancygraz (Jul 3, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> After 5 years on this board I have come to understand that people asking these sorts of questions often want the step-by-step.  As might the people who google an answer later and find this thread.


I am new here having just found this forum earlier today... I thought I would provide my 2-cents worth... 

I am a technical writer - and have been for over 20 years. My philosophy has always been to include as much detail as possible. If someone is already familiar with a topic/procedure, they can skip over steps with which they are familiar. However, for someone who is NOT familiar with a topic/procedure, they need the step-by-step instruction and would become frustrated if the details were "glossed over" or never provided.

Nancy


----------



## lioness08332 (Jul 1, 2013)

ok got it.  Done.

Thank you for all the help!


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

nancygraz said:


> I am new here having just found this forum earlier today... I thought I would provide my 2-cents worth...
> 
> I am a technical writer - and have been for over 20 years. My philosophy has always been to include as much detail as possible. If someone is already familiar with a topic/procedure, they can skip over steps with which they are familiar. However, for someone who is NOT familiar with a topic/procedure, they need the step-by-step instruction and would become frustrated if the details were "glossed over" or never provided.
> 
> Nancy


True. Although I still wish I could tell Google Maps that I don't need directions out of my house and to the highway. Sometimes that's more than half the steps.

Okay, off my soapbox now.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

JuliMonroe said:


> True. Although I still wish I could tell Google Maps that I don't need directions out of my house and to the highway. Sometimes that's more than half the steps.
> 
> Okay, off my soapbox now.


Oh but you can tell google that just put in the address at the highway corner. But that does mess up the milage.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

JuliMonroe said:


> True. Although I still wish I could tell Google Maps that I don't need directions out of my house and to the highway. Sometimes that's more than half the steps.
> 
> Okay, off my soapbox now.


Google doesn't have me go the way I go from my house, anyway. 

Betsy


----------

